# Canon 5D Mark II power switch stuck



## im2c0ol (Jun 19, 2013)

Hello I been searching around a while but no luck. I hope some expert here can shine some light. Is it possible to fix the power switch? I think probably the button is stuck with some liquid that make it very difficult for me to switch it, sometime i have to use max force from my finger to swith it.


----------



## im2c0ol (Jun 22, 2013)

Bump


----------



## The_Traveler (Jun 22, 2013)

Camera repair company


----------



## kathyt (Jun 22, 2013)

I wouldn't mess with it myself. I would send it to Canon.


----------



## munecito (Jul 12, 2013)

The camera has an auto off option.  I usually have my camera in the on position so I can shoot quickly if I see something that I want to capture.

You could leave it on at all times and set it to auto power off after a minute if the money is tight at the moment. Just make sure that you wait until it is off and take the battery out before pulling the memory card out.

When you have the funds send it to a reputable repairer.


----------

